# International Creamers



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have any of you guys tried International Creamers for your coffee or hot tea? I think they're pretty good, some of them are quite strong and they put a lot of sweetness into it. You also have the "holiday edition" ones for The Christmas season and The fall (October and November) such as Peppermint and Pumpkin Spice. What has been your experience with it?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Generally I don't care for them. If I want some flavour I'll add chocolate syrup or Irish cream.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bailey's Creamer has come out with a few new delicious flavors:

Sweet Italian Biscotti
Cinnamon Dolce
Chocolatini


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

_Cream_ in tea ?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a sucker for candy coffee. I used to love the amaretto and any caramel or toffee is irresistible. Hazelnut usually isn't quite right. 
If someone could explain why non-dairy creamers expire two weeks after opening despite containing what appear to be shelf stable ingredients, I'd appreciate knowing. I'm quite tempted to just let a container sit open for a month and see if it is actually bad.

Of course I'm also a fan of fortifying with Kahlua, Buttershots, and other liquors as well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

This reminds me of that inexplicable New England phenomenomn; coffee flavored brandy. 

When one gets tired of putting booze in coffee, put a little coffee in your booze!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Putting straight liquor (whiskey, etc.) into coffee strikes me as something an alcoholic would do, like that guy on Battlestar Galactica. But who am I to judge?



Howard said:


> Bailey's Creamer has come out with a few new delicious flavors:
> 
> Sweet Italian Biscotti
> Cinnamon Dolce
> Chocolatini


I'll go to Bailey's for the original Irish cream. Just like Stolichnaya, I'm disappointed they'd dilute their prestigious name by offering crap like that (flavoured vodka, seriously?), but I suppose they have to market to a certain group. Chocolatini, indeed! At least they still offer the original, unlike say Brooks Brothers who have phased out many of the classics in favour of marketing to young guys with more money than style.



Tempest said:


> I'm a sucker for candy coffee. I used to love the amaretto and any caramel or toffee is irresistible. Hazelnut usually isn't quite right.
> If someone could explain why non-dairy creamers expire two weeks after opening despite containing what appear to be shelf stable ingredients, I'd appreciate knowing. I'm quite tempted to just let a container sit open for a month and see if it is actually bad.
> 
> Of course I'm also a fan of fortifying with Kahlua, Buttershots, and other liquors as well.


Try other coffee liqueurs. They're usually just as good as Kahlua and cost less because they don't advertise as much.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I'll go to Bailey's for the original Irish cream. Just like Stolichnaya, I'm disappointed they'd dilute their prestigious name by offering crap like that (flavoured vodka, seriously?), but I suppose they have to market to a certain group.


Hey, licensing their name to a non-alcoholic drink is pure win for them. It lends the guise that their alco-beverage has prestige and is bought for flavor while reminding the core market of lonely single women that they exist and basically allowing brand exposure, even a slight taste, to minors.


Jovan said:


> Try other coffee liqueurs. They're usually just as good as Kahlua and cost less because they don't advertise as much.


I never really noticed that others existed, but I'm out and will look around when restocking!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Putting straight liquor (whiskey, etc.) into coffee strikes me as something an alcoholic would do, like that guy on Battlestar Galactica. But who am I to judge?


How dare you!?!

*hic*


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey, licensing their name to a non-alcoholic drink is pure win for them. It lends the guise that their alco-beverage has prestige and is bought for flavor while reminding the core market of lonely single women that they exist and basically allowing brand exposure, even a slight taste, to minors.
> I never really noticed that others existed, but I'm out and will look around when restocking!


I suppose. Like I said, at least they still offer the original stuff. I've tried Smirnoff Blueberry at the urging of a former roommate. It amazes me that people around my age actually think these things tastes good. It wasn't at all, even judging on a soda pop level. But then, I've been told my tastes in booze are quite "old fashioned".



Shaver said:


> How dare you!?!
> 
> *hic*


That's okay, according to you I'm an escaped convict when wearing a t-shirt and jeans. :icon_study:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Putting straight liquor (whiskey, etc.) into coffee strikes me as something an alcoholic would do, like that guy on Battlestar Galactica. *But who am I to judge?
> *


Like Scotch, being judgmental is an acquired taste.

And once you appreciate it, it's hard to stop!!


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Tempest said:


> If someone could explain why non-dairy creamers expire two weeks after opening despite containing what appear to be shelf stable ingredients, I'd appreciate knowing. I'm quite tempted to just let a container sit open for a month and see if it is actually bad.


Put an expiration date on them and you'll throw out the unused ones after two weeks and go buy more.

Sit open for a month? Time was, if you put powdered non-dairy creamer into your coffee and left a half finished cup out overnight, it would solidify. Now you've got me vaguely wondering how many of us reject synthetic ingredients in our food as rigorously as we reject polyester in our shirts.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Acme said:


> Put an expiration date on them and you'll throw out the unused ones after two weeks and go buy more.


If you're saying that this is, at best, a very conservative CYA move on product safety and a sales-increasing scam at worst, that's my suspicion as well. 
Howard, you've got this stuff on hand. How long is it sitting in your fridge after opening? If more than two weeks, are any effects noted?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Anthony Charton said:


> _Cream_ in tea ?


It's a new way to improve coffee.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> I'm a sucker for candy coffee. I used to love the amaretto and any caramel or toffee is irresistible. Hazelnut usually isn't quite right.
> If someone could explain why non-dairy creamers expire two weeks after opening despite containing what appear to be shelf stable ingredients, I'd appreciate knowing. I'm quite tempted to just let a container sit open for a month and see if it is actually bad.
> 
> Of course I'm also a fan of fortifying with Kahlua, Buttershots, and other liquors as well.


Tempest, have you tried their other flavors?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> If you're saying that this is, at best, a very conservative CYA move on product safety and a sales-increasing scam at worst, that's my suspicion as well.
> Howard, you've got this stuff on hand. How long is it sitting in your fridge after opening? If more than two weeks, are any effects noted?


probably a week or so.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Tempest said:


> If you're saying that this is, at best, a very conservative CYA move on product safety and a sales-increasing scam at worst, that's my suspicion as well.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> Tempest, have you tried their other flavors?


My memory is poor and the variations tend to center on a few core flavors. Mochas and vanillas are usually iffy and end up really wrong if you splash in the wrong amount. Toffees and caramels are pure candy. The mentioned seasonal peppermint and pumpkin are interesting.
I have a soft spot for chocolate raspberry, and will grab that whenever possible.

To really overthink things, my issue is that the smaller sizes are a poorer value, but larger ones last too long and you get bored with them. I'm pretty sure that this stuff will be safe and delicious for a month or so if refrigerated, and I'm not that concerned given the small amount and concentration actually ingested...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I believe federal regulations demand that food products of any kind have a "sell by/best by/expires" date.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

Why do you need this when you can buy better coffee that tastes good by itself?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree. Better quality, freshly ground coffee beans and using filtered/distilled water makes all the difference. Search for coffee made with 100% Arabica bean. Eight O'Clock is one of the more affordable brands that use it and they're on sale or have coupons like 90% of the year. Beyond that, local coffee roasters are usually a good bet. Back in Gainesville, Florida I went with Sweetwater Organic. Over here, there are a few brands including Rio Grande that have filled the void.

Even if you're not a coffee connoisseur, a better tasting cuppa is always worth the extra effort.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> The mentioned seasonal peppermint and pumpkin are interesting.


Those are available from October through December.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Why do you need this when you can buy better coffee that tastes good by itself?


It's a delicious way to enhance coffee.


----------

